# How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Disclaimer:*
The purpose of this thread is *informational* only. 
*FYI:* A complete turbo kit is available from *C2motorsports.net*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Please ask as many questions as possible, I'm going to include a *Q&A* section.
There will also be a list of parts and retail prices.
I reserved the first 5 posts, that way ALL information will be on the 1st page.
off to a slow start because of camera issues.
this is what I am working with thus far.
pm me or email me with questions, suggestion or requests.
Andre
[email protected]
*Budget amount* - $5000 installed (estimated)
This will be geared more towards DIY'ers. Also I will recommend gettting some parts used to save money whenever possible.(most parts wont be visible anyway.)
The hardest Item on the list will be the turbo manifold. I will do my best to get a company to make these for us. We will need to agree on a form factor. That way we can have them make manifold a downpipe as a package.
As far as the form factor I would like a t3 flanged log manifold with external wastegate port. Slighlty more expensive, it give you more turbo and wastegate options. 




























The installation of said kit will be so that you experience the least amount of down time as possible.
*Step 1.* Drain oil. Remove oil pan, take it to your nearest speedshop and have them weld the oil return bung to it. the labor cost me $20. Next install the 90degree 1/2npt to -10 fitting with the -10an side pointing straight up. Install a -10an cap IF youre not panning on finishing the whole kit the same day.
Next clean off the old sealant off the the oil pan and engine, and apply new selant. tighten bolt to 10nm.
*Step 2.* - coming soon!

Custom oil return line, gt series oil return flange and gasket, teflon tape, 8mmx1.25 20mm long hex bolts from home depot $.60/each couple used 5/16 lock washers, t3 turbo gasket and 1/2 npt to - 10 90 degree fitting.








Gasket on turbo








Flange on turbo








Clearance is very tight, tighten every thing to make sure everything clears before mounting. It would have more clearance without the washer, I recommend using some type of washer.








Teflon the fittings. Just wrap 2-3 times in the direction of the threads.
















Vw oil an sealant. Very expensive. $45 retail. This is sealant is black. Make sure you get the right one!








I applied the sealant to the oil pan, then used 4 bolts to hold it up, tighten evenly until the pan it snug to the block.








torque to 10 nm 








Now that the oil pan if fitted, time to test fit everything to check optimal hose and exhaust pipe routing.
































Perfect!
















Teflon fittings.
















Prep Manifold








More teflon. Use EXTREME caution! If you block the hole your turbo will become paper weight! You only need to one side. Not necessary on the part that screws into the turbo. 
















Turbo completely fitted with oil return line connected. 
















Fuel pressure regulator setup "option 1 style" see above.








415cc/min fuel injectors








Not using the stock clamp gives me the option to rotate the injector to the correct spray pattern angle. Should help with idle.
Extreme caution, If the fuel rail is not bolted to the manifold and the system is pressurized the injectors will be forced out of the rail and fuel will spray everywhere. Including you eyes and face. Be careful.








Note: this is the preferred place to get oil pressure to feed the turbo. you will need a 10mm to -4an adapter as pictured and xx ft oil feed line to your turbo location.
















To get to the alternate oil feed location completely remove the intake.








Pictured sensor is the oil pressure switch. As I have a swap I don't need the switch yet. Chances are If you own an MKV you will use the preferred oil feed located on the head.








oil feed line connected to 10mm to -4an adapter








oil feed installed on turbo.








Next will be getting downpipe and exhaust made to fit.
After that will be getting the Intercooler and piping fitted
Then tune!











_Modified by Audi4u at 9:19 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

Reserved

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

*Reserved* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*
















*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
*Hardware*
Turbo:
- Ball Bearing (street) (gt3076r) (500hp) est [email protected]
- Ball Bearing (race) (gt3582r) (600hp) est [email protected]
- Journal Bearing (street) (T3/T4E 57Trim) (400hp) est [email protected]
- Journal Bearing (race) (Garrett T3/60-1) (550hp) est [email protected] 

Turbo manifold est [email protected]
Wastegate 38 or 44mm est [email protected]
Downpipe est [email protected] custom
Oil feed line est [email protected]
Oil return/drain line est [email protected]
Turbo oil restrictor est [email protected]
Turbo oil feed fitting(attaches to cylinder head 10mm to -4an) est [email protected]
Oil pan Oil return bung [email protected]
Oil return (1/2" npt to -10an 90 degree @ oil pan) est [email protected]
Oil return (1/2" npt to -10an straight @ turbo) est [email protected]
Intercooler est $400
Intercooler piping est $350 w/labor
Intercooler piping couplers
Intercooler piping t-bolt clamps
Intake piping 
Air filter est $35
Diverter valve est [email protected]
Vacuum lines
Vacuum "T's"
*Misc:* 
6 quarts oil
oil filter
oil pan sealant(black) p/n D-174-003-A2 est $45
Shop towels
teflon tape est $1

*Ignition:*
Spark plugs - NGK BKR7EIX est $25
*Fueling:*
550cc fuel injectors(High Impedance only) with matching electrical connectors and pigtails.
fuel pressure regulator: 
Fuel pump: Walbro 255lph hp
*Software:*
C2 motorsports stage 3 turbo software est $499
*Essentials:*
Bentley Service Manual
VAG-COM cable
Boost gauge 0-30 psi....lol 
est $25
AFR gauge

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Recommend Supporting Modifications*
Differential: Peloquin or Quiafe
Clutch: Southbend, Clutchmasters,
Suspension: User choice
Brakes: ecs 312mm upgrade or GTI calipers and rotors
Engine and Transmission mounts










_Modified by Audi4u at 9:43 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

[*Q&A:*

*Q: Which turbo should I run?*
*A:* There are so many different turbos to choose from. I would recommend not running a turbo smaller than one capable of 450hp. Even if you only want to make 250whp. Its all about efficiency. If you put a small turbo on this motor, it will make tons of boost at low rpms and run out of breath by <6500rpms. At which point it will be over working and generating a lot of heat.
*Q: What turbine A/R would work best with the 2.5l?
A:* On a T3 flanged turbo, .63 A/R will give the best balance between spool, midrange torque, and power. .82 A/R will give more horsepower at higher rpms, at the cost of less low end torque.(perfect for drag racing/competition)
*Q: Do I need harness adapters to install the 550cc injectors?
A:* Yes. They should be available from the same source as the injectors.
*Q: Where do I find 550cc injectors?
A:* sprayitracing.com or usrallyteam.com
*Q: What is a safe amount of boost to run on a stock 2.5 i5 motor?
A:* 10-15psi with proper tuning. 
*Useful links:*
Fuel Injector technical information and sizing calculator
VWVortex Forced Induction FAQ
Garrett Turbo Tech Center (turbo tutorials, etc.)


_Modified by Audi4u at 5:31 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

waiting...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (~kInG~)*

What?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have a PM...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (~kInG~)*

in for progress...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (sharons03jetta)*

This is going to be AWESOME. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (HIBB 304)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Subscribed


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Subscribed


x a milli


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think everyone here is going to appreciate this thread. Thanks for the hard work, Andre!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

I heart this thread already. Maybe one day I'll tackle this project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

In


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

I bet you blow it up


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

Im in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (undercoverdubber)*

I came in expecting under $1500







but still in!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

any links to purchase parts would be great too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

When this takes off, maybe we can try to organize group buys for some parts to make this even more budget-friendly?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I just put 5000 up there. what numbers should we work with. 
ps: has to be more than $1500 lol
$3500? dont forget should include intercooler?


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

For 3500$ that will be a log manifold for sure. Should have a block-off plate (and gasket) for the wastegate port.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

FWIW, I can help with part desing (Catia, solidworks, whatever CAD software might be useful).


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

cool i was thinking about this so i could spread out the cost....
why not just use C2's manifold though? it'll cost more thn $699 to have one fabbed probably
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_cool i was thinking about this so i could spread out the cost....
why not just use C2's manifold though? it'll cost more thn $699 to have one fabbed probably
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx

I didn't know they sold it separate(didn't get the memo....lmao)

This is the reason for the thread. I have my usual sources for parts. i use atp turbo.com for most. 
I need different sources and ideas to make this work.
Please post ALL suggestions not matter how insignificant you think it is.
bTW Thank you ~king~ for that beautiful drawing.

Lets make this happen.

_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_any links to purchase parts would be great too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Links will come later when the dust settles and we agree what parts will be used.
I want us to decide as a forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Audi4u at 4:48 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I just put 5000 up there. what numbers should we work with. 
ps: has to be more than $1500 lol
$3500? dont forget should include intercooler?

I know







I'm just a penny pincher. Getting stuff second hand will bring down the cost, when or if you find a fab for the mani's let me know because I am really interested in this build. I have a buddy that has a bunch of that stuff listed he will sell to me.
Also where are you getting your piping from? Just having it fabbed up?
also also would a t4 be too big? ie get a bunch of lag and spool up at like 4k?
_Modified by cyclegrip at 5:14 PM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by cyclegrip at 5:17 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm liking the list... 
its exactly what i needed to think about if i wanted to pursue FI. what turbo would you recommend for around 250 whp. thats all im really after. something that spools fairly quick. and relitively inexpensive - maybe something used that comes stock on another car
My volvo 2.3L 5cyl had a 16t stock... and god did it lag like a mofo. but pretty beast with a tune on the freeway.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

Im supprise ATP dosnt make a manifold... or have one in the works... their cast manifold for the volvo 5cyl is only $395...







... anyone have and contacts with them...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

step 1 should be "drain all your oil" !!!!








Andre did you get my last e-mail?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lol @ comment
I will change it and add "Supporting mods"
Yes I did.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i don't know what everyone else's experiences have been with the C2 turbo manifolds have been but the one i have handled personally cracked really bad on both ends of the log. almost to the point where cyl 1 & 5 were almost no attached to the rest of the manifold. im not sure if C2 has fixed this problem or not. but my guess is that a log manifold with the turbo hanging from it with NO turbo support bracket was the downfall. just food for thought when thinking of a design.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_







Subscribed


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Jon1983)*

are you going to do forged internals as well?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

was kind interested in if anyone had a suggestion for where to obtain a manifold to do an equal length top mount setup using as much of an existing c2 kit as I can and what issues aside from the plastic valve cover there are


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Now I know it may sound a little cheesy but as far as keeping cost down as much as possible. But how about using the stock exhaust manifold and running piping back up to the turbo? I know that there isn't much room back there but I figured I'd throw the idea out there. I'm not all that crazy on the idea myself but I'm sure that be cheaper than buying an aftermarket manifold.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Andre,
here is a better resolution diagram if you want to change it...


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

This saves like 30 bucks. The turbo cost less here.
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html


_Modified by Jettakid18 at 12:14 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Induktion motorsports released a turbo manifold at waterfest i think it was... its in September eurotuner IIRC (the one with the flat black bagged 3-series on the cover) 
costs more than c2 and is not on the website.
could be a good source


_Modified by BluMagic at 10:50 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_i don't know what everyone else's experiences have been with the C2 turbo manifolds have been but the one i have handled personally cracked really bad on both ends of the log. almost to the point where cyl 1 & 5 were almost no attached to the rest of the manifold. im not sure if C2 has fixed this problem or not. but my guess is that a log manifold with the turbo hanging from it with NO turbo support bracket was the downfall. just food for thought when thinking of a design.

We changed the design.
AND 
We replaced every single 1st gen manifold for free.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
We changed the design.
AND 
We replaced every single 1st gen manifold for free.
-Jeffrey Atwood

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I heard that the second gen manifold don't have those issue from a couple of customers.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_This saves like 30 bucks. The turbo cost less here.
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html

_Modified by Jettakid18 at 12:14 PM 10-22-2009_

I too want a BB turbo and ready to pay for it but for others, $1,225.99 is not really "on a budget".
We should organize a group buy with the choice of a cheaper journal bearing turbo or a BB turbo.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

What kind of psi are you looking at running? Also what ic is that?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
We changed the design.
AND 
We replaced every single 1st gen manifold for free.
-Jeffrey Atwood

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice good news.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_are you going to do forged internals as well?

Not at this time.

_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Now I know it may sound a little cheesy but as far as keeping cost down as much as possible. But how about using the stock exhaust manifold and running piping back up to the turbo? I know that there isn't much room back there but I figured I'd throw the idea out there. I'm not all that crazy on the idea myself but I'm sure that be cheaper than buying an aftermarket manifold.

It would make the cost significantly less if it weren't for the space restriction.









_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_This saves like 30 bucks. The turbo cost less here.
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html


That turbo is a special internally wastgated turbo(without the wastegate). Problem is, it was the wrong flange. (t25) Good find though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *FlyingIan* »_
I too want a BB turbo and ready to pay for it but for others, $1,225.99 is not really "on a budget".
We should organize a group buy with the choice of a cheaper journal bearing turbo or a BB turbo.

That is a very good point.(reason why I need everyone's input)
Let's do 2 journal bearing turbos and 2 ball bearing turbos's(street and race)
As far as the ball bearing I recommend the gt3076r for the street and the gt3582 for the race. 
What do you think? I will take a look at some journal bearing and post them up too. I would like your more input on this topic. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I appreciate all the questions and comments.....Keep them coming
This could turn out to be the end all thread for turboing the 2.5 i5


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Let's do 2 journal bearing turbos and 2 ball bearing turbos's(street and race)
As far as the ball bearing I recommend the gt3076r for the street and the gt3582 for the race. 
What do you think? I will take a look at some journal bearing and post them up too. I would like your more input on this topic. 


A 3076R's gonne spool quick (less than 4000rpm hopefully) and provide a nice powerband. That's the turbo I was looking for. 
People should state their power goal and budget.
For me:
400whp, 400wtq
6000-7000 CAD (yeah... almost the same as USD right now)
want: BB Turbo, rod, pistons, FMIC or AWIC (definitly no SMIC)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I am 96% sure the 3076 will be fully spooled around 3krpms. Its going to feel like a v8....lol


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_Induktion motorsports released a turbo manifold at waterfest i think it was... its in September eurotuner IIRC (the one with the flat black bagged 3-series on the cover) 
costs more than c2 and is not on the website.
could be a good source

_Modified by BluMagic at 10:50 AM 10-22-2009_









here's the thread >>> http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3938571
maybe Anand can chime in with more info...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

woh mama!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Awesome!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Order parts today, thought I had them already








More progress next week. Will continue to update list and q&a


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

ahh, im dying for a budget turbo build. id do it in a heartbeat, but noone has any software for the 09 yet. this sucks.
keep up the good work andre


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

this turbo stuff is so much esyer than my current project...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

This thread friggin rocks!
I'll be watching this for sure!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_this turbo stuff is so much esyer than my current project...









We won't be upset if you join us. If you want the "supercharger feel" just run a gt3071r. This same turbo on my hybrid 2.0 20v turbo made 10 psi by 3k rpms. I calculate on the 2.5 i5 10psi will be somewhere between 2400-2700 rpms







on a turbo capable of 450hp. Imagine the low end torque








I really want you to finish the supercharger project, but having someone with your fabrication skills and resources will provide valuable information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Think about it .... 10 psi at 2500 rpms....lol
Let me know what I have to do to convince you,,,,lol
Andre'


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Let me know what I have to do to convince you,,,,lol
Andre'









One hangup I have w/turbos is the tapping into the motors oiling system. Whether this of any real world concern or not for the motor, I dont want to....
I noticed the gt3071r also uses water cooling, is this how your setup works?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
One hangup I have w/turbos is the tapping into the motors oiling system. Whether this of any real world concern or not for the motor, I dont want to....


ok

_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
I noticed the gt3071r also uses water cooling, is this how your setup works?

Chances are I won't use water cooling. The turbo in question was used on a previous setup for 2 years without coolant. It was sent to atpturbo for inspection and passed with flying colors. except for a 6% reduction because I ran it for 2 years without an air filter. So instead of being able to flow 450hp it can only flow 423hp.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre,
This information is straight from garrett's website

_Quote, originally posted by *turbobyGarrett* »_
Turbochargers > GT30 Family > GT3076R - 700382 - 12
* Ball bearing
*	*Oil & Water-cooled bearing system*
*	Upgrade turbocharger for GT3071R non-wastegated ball-bearing turbocharger; turbine housing flanges are outline interchangeable
*	T3 turbine inlet flange
*	Ideal for medium displacement engines making up to 525 hp
*	Turbine housing kit options available


regarding the cooling is it oil & water cooled or one or the other?
according to this info from garrett's site...

_Quote, originally posted by *turbobyGarrett* »_Oil & Water Plumbing 
The intake and exhaust plumbing often receives the focus leaving the oil and water plumbing neglected.
Garrett ball bearing turbochargers require less oil than journal bearing turbos. Therefore an oil inlet restrictor is recommended if you have oil pressure over about 60 psig. The oil outlet should be plumbed to the oil pan above the oil level (for wet sump systems). Since the oil drain is gravity fed, it is important that the oil outlet points downward, and that the drain tube does not become horizontal or go “uphill” at any point.
Following a hot shutdown of a turbocharger, heat soak begins. This means that the heat in the head, exhaust manifold, and turbine housing finds it way to the turbo’s center housing, raising its temperature. These extreme temperatures in the center housing can result in oil coking.
To minimize the effects of heat soak-back, water-cooled center housings were introduced. These use coolant from the engine to act as a heat sink after engine shutdown, preventing the oil from coking. The water lines utilize a thermal siphon effect to reduce the peak heat soak-back temperature after engine shut down . The layout of the pipes should minimize peaks and troughs with the (cool) water inlet on the low side. To help this along, it is advantageous to tilt the turbocharger about 25° about the axis of shaft rotation.
Many Garrett turbos are water-cooled for enhanced durability.


...water is only required after shutting down the car?

_Modified by ~kInG~ at 7:44 PM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 7:51 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
ok



I thought you were going to convince me







lol... You are making it very difficult to ignore going turbo. Lots of good info for a very potent setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you ever get your motor to stop doing cartwheels in the engine bay?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
I thought you were going to convince me







lol... You are making it very difficult to ignore going turbo. Lots of good info for a very potent setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh I'm sorry, when you said "I don't want to...." I took that as a final decision.
Most(if not all) production turbo cars tap the oil system for the oil feed. 
With this setup I will give you 2 options. the head or the block.(and just for the record, we will be using ports on the engine that are already threaded.)

_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Did you ever get your motor to stop doing cartwheels in the engine bay? 

For now I just turned the boost down.....lol I will wait until I can purchase a complete set of mounts.



_Modified by Audi4u at 7:54 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Thank you for posting that info. I will link to it in tha Q&A instead of the whole text to keep it short.

_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Andre,
regarding the cooling is it oil & water cooled or one or the other?


The bearings are lubricated and cooled with the oil feed and coolant(if connected) while the car is running. 

_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Andre,
...water is only required after shutting down the car?


Yes, While the car is running, the oil does a fine job cooing the bearings. When the engine is stopped there is no more oil flow to cool the turbo.
That is the reason for turbo timers, to allow the turbo to cool down after driving.
Ways to prevent that are:
DONT beat on the car within 5miles before you destination (if you wont be able to idle it for a few minutes)
If you do beat on it with in that time The trick i use is to decel alot. when you decl the fuel injectors turn off and the motor becomes a large air pump, pumping fresh air into the exhaust system. cooling the motor, coolant and exhaust.
Andre


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That is the reason for turbo timers, to allow the turbo to cool down after driving.
Ways to prevent that are:
DONT beat on the car within 5miles before you destination (if you wont be able to idle it for a few minutes)
If you do beat on it with in that time The trick i use is to decel alot. when you decl the fuel injectors turn off and the motor becomes a large air pump, pumping fresh air into the exhaust system. cooling the motor, coolant and exhaust.
Andre

Doesnt the 2.0T oem setup use watercooling to forego timers? My wifes CX7 I think is water cooled as well.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Doesnt the 2.0T oem setup use watercooling to forego timers? My wifes CX7 I think is water cooled as well. 

the 1.8t and the 2.0t both uses oil and water in the center housing of the turbo... not sure on the CX7... im bet it does...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

for future use...
















Oil pan bung
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...-OIL2








90 Degree 1/2" NPT to -10 AN
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...-OIL1








Aluminum - Oil Drain Flange http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=BCS








Oil Return Gasket - GT Series 
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...-OIL2









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:24 PM 10-26-2009_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 9:15 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Fuel system options diagrams posted in 1st post.
~king~ put alot of work into these drawings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Scott, if you like, whatever you put in your post I can quote it in a spot on the 1st page. 
Did you decide which pump you are going to use?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

yeah Ive been thinking out loud a bit.... gotta have a good shopping list... the Bosch 044 looks like the one to get... you never know when Ill need to run 30% more fuel...







... and I like fuel system option 2.
Aeromotive A1000-6 Injected Bypass Regulator
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AEI-13109










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:11 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah Ive been thinking out loud a bit.... gotta have a good shopping list... the Bosch 044 looks like the one to get... you never know when Ill need to run 30% more fuel...







... and I like fuel system option 2.
Aeromotive A1000-6 Injected Bypass Regulator
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AEI-13109









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:11 PM 10-27-2009_

Everyone I know runs that FPR but you just gotta make sure you put a gauge on it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I use option 1 on both cars. Its cheaper


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Isn't option 1 really similar to the stock fuel system?


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FlyingIan)*

what is the compression on our cars? and does this need to be changed?


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrissisc0)*

9.5:1 or 10:1 (not sure)
Short answer: no
Long answer: yes, depending on power goal, intercooling, octane level (in Quebec it's hard to find anything higher than 91), etc...
You can drop the compression with C2 low-compression headgasket or with a set of pistons (and matching connecting rod for strength). I'm going for the rod/piston combo.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FlyingIan)*

Im pretty sure it is 9.5:1
there is a station 1/4 mile from me that sells 94 octane.... and a few more miles and I can have all the e85 I would ever want


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

Bentley states its 10:1


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

owners manual says 9.5:1... not sure which one i would trust as both have been wrong....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

Yeah the bentley is probably off, in the same paragraph it states hp is 150. Granted it covers '05-'08 all motors for the jetta.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

come to think of it, they (dealer) rec's using 87 pump gas, must be lower than 10:1


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

as per VW's website...
compression ratio = 9.5:1
link >>> http://www.vw.com/jetta/comple...ering


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

you guys need to come up with some good ideas as Im going on vacation for a week and will only be able to post from my phone while Im on US soil... so not much after tomorrow @ 2:00... Ill for sure keep the idea stirring in my head and let you know what I come up with when I get back


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

I got an idea, buy a welder and button up your sc manifold








Enjoy your vacation


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

Count me in...I'm watching. I wanna customize my C2 kit more to my liking. 
I think my intake manifold has a crack because I am experiencing an idle issue intermittently. Looking to upgrade that...Anyone find a place that has a intake manifold yet? Or for all the DIYrs out there are you just gonna hope the stock one holds up?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_Count me in...I'm watching. I wanna customize my C2 kit more to my liking. 
I think my intake manifold has a crack because I am experiencing an idle issue intermittently. Looking to upgrade that...Anyone find a place that has a intake manifold yet? Or for all the DIYrs out there are you just gonna hope the stock one holds up?

I think eurojet made some SRI's. Can't rememeber exactly.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (cyclegrip)*

Andre,
Let me know how we can help out on this project. Here are some additional things to think about.
T3 Turbo Manifold: Hi Temp coated
SS Low CR spacer: new timing chain
MK5 Hi Flow plug'n play fuel pump kit
SAI block off and relocation parts
SS braided oil lines: supply and return
-AN oil return fittings with gasket and fasteners 
Silicone
Fuel Injectors
SS T-Bolts
SMIC
Air Filter
Chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:32 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (C2Motorsports)*

Chris,
you can supply all this, right?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Chris,
you can supply all this, right?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Si Senor


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Andre,
Let me know how we can help out on this project. Here are some additional things to think about.
T3 Turbo Manifold: Hi Temp coated
SS Low CR spacer: new timing chain
MK5 Hi Flow plug'n play fuel pump kit
SAI block off and relocation parts
SS braided oil lines: supply and return
-AN oil return fittings with gasket and fasteners 
Silicone
Fuel Injectors
SS T-Bolts
SMIC
Air Filter
Chris
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:32 PM 11-2-2009_

I'll add: MAF sensor...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (FlyingIan)*

Would anyone be interested in a group buy for c2 turbo manifolds? 
I am sure I can get the price lowered some, but would like to gauge interest, So I can have bargaining power.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Note to mods: I am NOT posting a Group buy, just gauging interest. Group buys can only be started by advertisers.

Some other info from C2Motorsports

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We can supply the 550's AND adapters for wiring too


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Walso have a plug'n play MK5 inline fuel pump kit with factory Bundy connectors, wiring harness and GSL 392 pump. No cutting necessary of fuel lines; plugs into factory filter/fpr.

Update:
Parts came in, will post pictures when I upload.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Some other info from C2Motorsports

Any prices on all of that stuff so I can get an rough estimate of what this is going to cost?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

Chris,
Which pump is used with the plug and play fuel kit?
Flash Edit...
just found this on C2's site...
*MK5 High Flow Pump Kit*
Need to upgrade your fuel system for your Turbo or Supercharged car? This is absolutely the best pump kit on the market today. Includes everything you need to plug'n play into your VW.

MKIV Golf/Jetta 1.8T, 2L, VR6 and R32

-Walbro GSL 392
-Factory style fittings
-Factory lines are provided 
-No modification to fuel lines
-New wiring loom
-New relays
-Pictured instructions
$399 (rabbit and jetta)









_Modified by ~kInG~ at 1:36 AM 11-5-2009_



_Modified by ~kInG~ at 1:47 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Would anyone be interested in a group buy for c2 turbo manifolds?

I'm in


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hey is there any way to get around 300whp for around 3k plus softwear?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

For the 2.5? Not yet.


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_hey is there any way to get around 300whp for around 3k plus softwear?

considering the c2 stage 2 is 4k and only putting 250 down to the wheels im guessing atleast 5k for 300. 
they did put the stage 3 on a car (auto 2.5l rabbit) and it is putting down 300 to the wheels... now if you "did this on a budget" and peiced it together im not sure what your looking at. just a ballpark


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (chrissisc0)*

There you are , just sent you a PM.
This setup has a goal of at least 300whp(dynojet) 325whp/325wtrq would be nice though








Fuel system was the hold back for you guys before. now that c2 has a fuel kit, It will be easier to accomplish 300whp.








The turbo, manifold and intercooler are the most expensive items on the list.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

are we there yet?!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

updated on the 1st page.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Do Work


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre,
One needs only to replace the bolt/screw/whatever your holding the fitting against for the oil pressure feed?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Andre,
One needs only to replace the bolt/screw/whatever your holding the fitting against for the oil pressure feed?









This is correct. just remove the 10mm plug and replace with a 10mm to -4an fitting.
I would have done it this way except my oil line was too long.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*

Should I contribute?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Issam Abed)*

What are you waiting for......lol


----------



## Gabs (Nov 10, 2009)

hi, firstly, big hello from Croatia! 
secondly, why is this car so full of rust?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gabs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabs* »_hi, firstly, big hello from Croatia! 
secondly, why is this car so full of rust?










Rust is the new in.
Welcome from Croatia!
Andre ill show you what I am working on soon.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Rust is the new in.
Welcome from Croatia!
Andre ill show you what I am working on soon.









how soon?!?!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
how soon?!?!

Been working with this guy....seems to know what he is doing








http://www.dutchbuild.com/foto...nline


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Been working with this guy....seems to know what he is doing








http://www.dutchbuild.com/foto...nline

interesante!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

man i wish i had money for a tig


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_man i wish i had money for a tig









<---------- feels the same way...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I wish I had *money*.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ok so heres the plan... me and sharon sell crack.. we use that money to buy a tig.. and then audi4u hops in combined our knowledge..build some cars, and BAM! money for audi... and tig for me and sharon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WIN!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I thought this was an interesting article re the new audi turbo
http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/p...d=243
has seperate oiling?
Sorry if a repost


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_I thought this was an interesting article re the new audi turbo
http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/p...d=243
has seperate oiling?
Sorry if a repost

Not sure if you've seen this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4414718


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

progress!?!?!
is the downpipe ready?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Epic. 
Thanks Andre, you r the MAN!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

The only way this motor will EVER get turbocharged on a budget is if a cast manifold comes to light.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_The only way this motor will EVER get turbocharged on a budget is if a cast manifold comes to light.

way back (specifically 9-24-2006) I posted a cast manifold that I found on PAG parts website
link >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2840541
the.ronin wrote them an e-mail and their response was that they were working on turbo kit...
maybe if there is enough interest the can start producing the manifold again...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_The only way this motor will EVER get turbocharged on a budget is if a cast manifold comes to light.

yes.... a nice cast manifold and premade downpipe package... that is the ticket... if it could be built to accept a couple different turbo options that would be great as well... 
gt2871r
gt3071r-wg
gt3076r-wg
all can have the very same exhaust housing dementions to be used in a manifold and downpipe kit...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:23 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
yes.... a nice cast manifold and premade downpipe package... that is the ticket... if it could be built to accept a couple different turbo options that would be great as well... 

why not a modular cast manifold design where you can change out the ends of the manifold to accept different types of turbos? Sort of like an adapter system where you also provide a cast adapter for each type of turbo.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

im not sure if you would want that many gaskets between the head and the turbo.... Honestly there are not that many turbo sizes that would work on this engine and keep with the budget idea... you really wouldnt want to go any smaller than a 2871r... and anything bigger than a 3076r and you better have a budget that includes a built engine... 
you could even add a gt28rs to my list if you want... still the same exhaust housing.. t25 inlet and 5 bolt exit... plus the ease of a internal wastgate...
just my .02


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
yes.... a nice cast manifold and premade downpipe package... that is the ticket... if it could be built to accept a couple different turbo options that would be great as well... 
gt2871r
gt3071r-wg
gt3076r-wg
all can have the very same exhaust housing dementions to be used in a manifold and downpipe kit...

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:23 PM 11-16-2009_

I wouldnt go less than the 3071 but I would shoot for the 3076. With a .63 ar exhaust housing the 2.5 should fully spool it at close to 3k rpm and with the 2871 the low end torque would be stupid high and most likely break a lot of parts, be a burn out machine and will die out top end. I feel the 3076 will be most efficient for the 2.5 especially after discussing this with Andre


_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 10:28 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
maybe if there is enough interest the can start producing the manifold again...

I can get a cast manifold made in any format I want.Here is one for the 7A 20V Audi Motor which CAN be adapted to 2.5 motor BUT the only issue is we need numbers.Are you even forced induced yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
I wouldnt go less than the 3071 but I would shoot for the 3076. With a .63 ar exhaust housing the 2.5 should fully spool it at close to 3k rpm and with the 2871 the low end torque would be stupid high and most likely break a lot of parts, be a burn out machine and will die out top end. I feel the 3076 will be most efficient for the 2.5 especially after discussing this with Andre

Well the 2.5 rods are rated @ approx 100hp/rod so you can put a 3076R on there (I think this is the most ideal turbo for the displacement) with a 0.82 A/R . 0.63 A/R is WAY too small for a 2.5 L motor.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I'm liking where this is going.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I can get a cast manifold made in any format I want.Here is one for the 7A 20V Audi Motor which CAN be adapted to 2.5 motor BUT the only issue is we need numbers.Are you even forced induced yet?


not yet, but I have the manifold issue taken care of!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Well the 2.5 rods are rated @ approx 100hp/rod so you can put a 3076R on there (I think this is the most ideal turbo for the displacement) *with a 0.82 A/R . 0.63 A/R is WAY too small for a 2.5 L motor.*

Issam, could you elaborate on this? After talking with Andre he told me the 0.63 A/R was the way to go...

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
*Q: What turbine A/R would work best with the 2.5l?
A:* On a T3 flanged turbo, .63 A/R will give the best balance between spool, midrange torque, and power. .82 A/R will give more horsepower at higher rpms, at the cost of less low end torque.(perfect for drag racing/competition)


thanks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Different tuners have different opinions.I have always been a fan of big(ger) A/R's on T3 sized turbo's.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*









Look for our 2.5T Cast Turbo Manifold to be available in the Spring of '10
Direct Bolt on Turbo Manifold
38mm WG flange
T3 Turbo Flange
SAI compatible










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:40 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Oh baby, can we get a price figure? I never saw a figure on the low CR kit or maybe I wasn't looking hard enough


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Oh baby, can we get a price figure? I never saw a figure on the low CR kit or maybe I wasn't looking hard enough


Price:TBD
Low CR Kit Link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4076320


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Different tuners have different opinions.I have always been a fan of big(ger) A/R's on T3 sized turbo's.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
posted for reference:

_Quote, originally posted by *turbobygarret.com* »_Turbine A/R - Turbine performance is greatly affected by changing the A/R of the housing, as it is used to adjust the flow capacity of the turbine. Using a smaller A/R will increase the exhaust gas velocity into the turbine wheel. This provides increased turbine power at lower engine speeds, resulting in a quicker boost rise. However, a small A/R also causes the flow to enter the wheel more tangentially, which reduces the ultimate flow capacity of the turbine wheel. This will tend to increase exhaust backpressure and hence reduce the engine's ability to "breathe" effectively at high RPM, adversely affecting peak engine power.
Conversely, using a larger A/R will lower exhaust gas velocity, and delay boost rise. The flow in a larger A/R housing enters the wheel in a more radial fashion, increasing the wheel's effective flow capacity, resulting in lower backpressure and better power at higher engine speeds. 
When deciding between A/R options, be realistic with the intended vehicle use and use the A/R to bias the performance toward the desired powerband characteristic. 
Here's a simplistic look at comparing turbine housing geometry with different applications. By comparing different turbine housing A/R, it is often possible to determine the intended use of the system.
Imagine two 3.5L engines both using GT30R turbochargers. The only difference between the two engines is a different turbine housing A/R; otherwise the two engines are identical: 
1. Engine #1 has turbine housing with an A/R of 0.63 
2. Engine #2 has a turbine housing with an A/R of 1.06. 
What can we infer about the intended use and the turbocharger matching for each engine? 
Engine#1: This engine is using a smaller A/R turbine housing (0.63) thus biased more towards low-end torque and optimal boost response. Many would describe this as being more "fun" to drive on the street, as normal daily driving habits tend to favor transient response. However, at higher engine speeds, this smaller A/R housing will result in high backpressure, which can result in a loss of top end power. This type of engine performance is desirable for street applications where the low speed boost response and transient conditions are more important than top end power. 
Engine #2: This engine is using a larger A/R turbine housing (1.06) and is biased towards peak horsepower, while sacrificing transient response and torque at very low engine speeds. The larger A/R turbine housing will continue to minimize backpressure at high rpm, to the benefit of engine peak power. On the other hand, this will also raise the engine speed at which the turbo can provide boost, increasing time to boost. The performance of Engine #2 is more desirable for racing applications than Engine #1 since Engine #2 will be operating at high engine speeds most of the time.




_Modified by ~kInG~ at 1:25 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.
Working on the intercooler and piping today will post some pics.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Dunno if this has been posted, but its a calculator overlays datapoints over turbo maps
http://www.squirrelpf.com/turbocalc/


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Dunno if this has been posted, but its a calculator overlays datapoints over turbo maps
http://www.squirrelpf.com/turbocalc/

awesome!! I was trying to do plots by hand but this is much better!!!








the only unknowns would be the volumetric efficiency and intake temps at the various engine speeds. unless someone has logged them...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
awesome!! I was trying to do plots by hand but this is much better!!!









the only unknowns would be the volumetric efficiency and intake temps at the various engine speeds. unless someone has logged them...

That's where a good intercooler core comes in. We would need logged data from a car already running a turbo with the Intake temp sensor somewhere between the turbo and the manifold. These cars are not setup that way. here are some values for you guys/gals to play with.
http://www.squirrelpf.com/turb...0=109



































_Modified by Audi4u at 7:15 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

This thread = dope.
Well done gentlemen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That's where a good intercooler core comes in. We would need logged data from a car already running a turbo with the Intake temp sensor somewhere between the turbo and the manifold. These cars are not setup that way. 


do we know if the ECU uses the Pre-filter temp sensor for fueling... I know it mainly uses the Temp sensor in the MAF for most of that... but if you could somehow use it for a post IC sensor so you could log it with vag-com.... if the ECU dosnt use it for adjusting fueling it could be made to work... aka moving it donw the line between the IC and throttle Body.... just an idea..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
do we know if the ECU uses the Pre-filter temp sensor for fueling... I know it mainly uses the Temp sensor in the MAF for most of that... but if you could somehow use it for a post IC sensor so you could log it with vag-com.... if the ECU dosnt use it for adjusting fueling it could be made to work... aka moving it donw the line between the IC and throttle Body.... just an idea.. 

I do this once with the IIc SEM system I had.
Basically taking air temp @ the intercooler inlet and then in the intake manifold to measure temp drop across the core.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

could the sensor pictured below be used... it might be tough to get it to seal in a pipe as it is just pushed in the current spot... maybee buy an extra sensor and epoxy it in to a test section of pipe to install in times of logging only... just an idea...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That's where a good intercooler core comes in. 

Another option to air to air http://forums.bimmerforums.com...38269
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...age=4
added complexity, but lower temps and pressure drop. I wish there was more info for these.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Dont for get the good 'ol 50 Trim T04E:
same data as above charts.









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Dont for get the good 'ol 50 Trim T04E:


Still holds its own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

how much $$ is that turbo?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_how much $$ is that turbo?


Typical retail might be 700-ish.
(it been a while since I bought 'retail')








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

which begs the question, where can you buy a turbo at a fair price from a reputable reseller?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_which begs the question, where can you buy a turbo at a fair price from a reputable reseller?

ATP is pretty reputable


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Typical retail might be 700-ish.
(it been a while since I bought 'retail')








-Jeffrey Atwood

so could a 50 Trim T04E turbo, cast manifold, and wastegate be priced near the $1200 or less mark







that would help make this a budget build.......


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

indeed


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

damn yall are making this hard on me...im deploved right now and i was goin to come home and trade the rabbit in on a gti but i dont know now... yall are making this hard on me lol


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

spend half the cash u would for the trade and built a faster nicer looking car... then a stock gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

I heard this thing just needs intercooler pipes and a V-band on the downpipe and it is ready to go, are the rumors true??


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just need a tow


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_i just need a tow









Me and Palumbo are going out saturday night to weigh my car on the scales, you want us to drop it off?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I finally have an appointment at the local fabricator ( only took a 1 1/2 months







)
After spending all morning running scenarios and some calculations, I will be aiming for 315whp and 325wtrq @ 14-16psi of boost.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I finally have an appointment at the local fabricator ( only took a 1 1/2 months







)
After spending all morning running scenarios and some calculations, I will be aiming for 315whp and 325wtrq @ 14-16psi of boost.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2010 the year of the turbo!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (Audi4u)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_[*Q&A:*
*Q: Where do I find 550cc injectors?
A:* sprayitracing.com or usrallyteam.com


If anyone is looking for injectors we have 300+ x 550cc injectors in stock on our shelves with harnesses to adapt from EV1 to EV6/USCAR and our prices are cheaper than both mentioned above as can be seen here:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Additionally we have the bosch green giant injectors as pictured in Andre's fuel rail, another 2-300 of those on the shelf, at very good prices.
Not to mention our prices on turbos etc are very reasonable.
Thanks,

Clay


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Not to mention our prices on turbos etc are very reasonable.
Clay 

I can vouch for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Clay


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (undercoverdubber)*

Well what's the verdict?!?! You get the fabricator?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Well what's the verdict?!?! You get the fabricator?

?!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (CTS Turbo)*

Clay those EV1 to EV6 injectors addapters wont plug into our 2.5 injector harness.... the 2.5 uses a Nippon Denso Style injector... you would have to cut the EV6 end of the adaptor off and splice it into your cars wire harness...








other than that great price on the 550's


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
?!

It's been a couple days seeing if there's any progress.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: How to: Turbo a 2.5 i5 jetta/rabbit on a budget (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Clay those EV1 to EV6 injectors addapters wont plug into our 2.5 injector harness.... the 2.5 uses a Nippon Denso Style injector... you would have to cut the EV6 end of the adaptor off and splice it into your cars wire harness...








other than that great price on the 550's









awesome, i'm not up on my rabbits, I just ordered 100 x US car connectors with pig tails, same kind of injector harness setup for the R32 kits we sell.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any updates Dre?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69)*

Speaking for Andre, the car is at the shop and is being worked on today. Shouldnt be too long till the car is complete and ready


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Hey Guys, keeping w/the budget theme of the post I just wanted to say that Ive been dealing w/Clay at CTS for most of my turbo stuff (turbo, wg, injectors) and hes been a great help w/some of the best prices. During are talks in putting stuff together he kicked me a deal on some items. I asked him if I could post his prices and this was his responce

_Quote, originally posted by *CTS TURBO* »_You can post the retail prices from the site and say that if the guys want a deal to say they know you and i'll set them up

So just mention my name, Wayne aka undercoverbrother, and hell hook you up


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Speaking for Andre, the car is at the shop and is being worked on today. Shouldnt be too long till the car is complete and ready

Thanks Matt.
I should hear something by tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Thanks Matt.
I should hear something by tomorrow.

Yo dre sorry i never hit you back the other day i have been on my death bed since saturday night, f'in flu


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yo dre sorry i never hit you back the other day i have been on my death bed since saturday night, f'in flu









Its ok.. Mr. H1N1 ..loll


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

whats about the gt32 turbocharger, I used this several times for budget VR6 conversion, it has modern GT wheels and you can have it for a very reasonable price and without water cooling for less hassle


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Update with Pictures!!!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Dang, thats a monster IC


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Update with Pictures!!!








]

I see that your A/C lines are gone, did you completely remove the A/C? and if you did what did you do about the compressor pully?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (4door1.8T)*

it's alive!!!!! alive!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

This is it!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAvWA8Vpc0


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_This is it!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAvWA8Vpc0

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

Very nice welding on that piping i must say


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Cleaned up a little.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Dre, you never disappoint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Dre, you never disappoint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Trying not to. Didn't mean for it to take so long. I want to be driving tomorrow, and boosting 15psi by wednesday.
Mmmmm may I claim first turbo'd 2.5 swap?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_This is it!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAvWA8Vpc0

I have a question about the video you shot. It looks as if the car is running without the cold side outlet connected to either the intercooler or the throttle body.
Am I seeing this correctly? And what would the purpose of that be? Is that for first start up data logging? I thought I saw something straddled across the cold side outlet.
Thanks.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_
I have a question about the video you shot. It looks as if the car is running without the cold side outlet connected to either the intercooler or the throttle body.
Am I seeing this correctly? And what would the purpose of that be? Is that for first start up data logging? I thought I saw something straddled across the cold side outlet.
Thanks.

Yes you are seeing it correctly. You don't need the IC pipes connected to run the car, it just wont make any boost. The thing you saw across the turbo outlet was the throttle cable as this car was set up with the stock throttle cable that was in the car originally.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Thanks for all the interest. I responded to all messages.
I will have some time today to run vacuum lines to the wastegate, blowoff valve and fpr.
I will also try to finish all the piping. If everything goes according to plan, I may be able to make another video. better quality this time. 
I cant wait for the dynos. I am really curious to see what the powerband look like.
Thanks for all the support.
Andre


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre any chance to have it finished for bright and early saturday morning? I am going to FFE and we can use the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre any chance to have it finished for bright and early saturday morning? I am going to FFE and we can use the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre any chance to have it finished for bright and early saturday morning? I am going to FFE and we can use the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will see what I can do. All the vaccum lines are done. The old forged diverter valve I have seems to be sticking, and the t-bolt clamps are too small. I am going to use homedepot clamps. After all it is a "budget build".


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Awesome stuff, can't wait to see more vids!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

updates on the original post?!?!?!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

I have some 550cc injectors for sale with harness pigtails if anyone needs them PM me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_updates on the original post?!?!?!

No updates yet. didnt put all the piping together. been busy at my 9 to 5 because of the storms in nj. and here comes another.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Question... I saw that Chris mentioned the SAI relocation several times with a turbo kit but no where in the diagrams is the SAI mentioned. Andre, did you end up moving the SAI, eliminating the SAI or what? Please clarify this so that I can move forward with my kit. 

Thanks!

-E


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Removed SAI*

The SAI has been removed on both cars.

As far as updates: Took the car out for a spin yesterday and its spools really quick! To be honest I don't like it! It feels as if I driving a FWD V8 :laugh: 
This may be described by others as "fun to drive". 

Its making too much torque below 3krpms. When I tune the car I will pull out as much timing as I can in that range to balance it. 

This is just a estimate:: I estimate full boost around 2500-2800 and i think its stars spooling at maybe 1800rpm :banghead:

Basically If I want to take off from a light aggressively, but not WOT the car will spin the wheels.

The current setup is:
Stock 2.5 I5
GT3071R with .63 AR

Also note the car has a custom trans with all gears extended. The extra load could account for the spool.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Andre.... Do you know of any options out there for an intake manifold ? I was talking to Eurojet about one but they are no longer in stock. I just did one of their Billet valve covers and made a catch can system of my own. Thinking of running a manual bc to get a few more psi out of the C2 stage II kit... think it will be an issue ? What did you run for a clutch and flywheel ? I used southbend... good guys... good stuff !


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> Question... I saw that Chris mentioned the SAI relocation several times with a turbo kit but no where in the diagrams is the SAI mentioned. Andre, did you end up moving the SAI, eliminating the SAI or what? Please clarify this so that I can move forward with my kit.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -E




Check my pic out to the right/back side of the valve cover :thumbup:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

been lurking on this one so hard.

did we find anyone that was going to do a mani/external wg/dowpipe combo?

might start buying peices here and there.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

08jackrabbit said:


> Hey Andre.... Do you know of any options out there for an intake manifold ? I was talking to Eurojet about one but they are no longer in stock. I just did one of their Billet valve covers and made a catch can system of my own. Thinking of running a manual bc to get a few more psi out of the C2 stage II kit... think it will be an issue ? What did you run for a clutch and flywheel ? I used southbend... good guys... good stuff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

id like to shoot for 325-350 wheel-ish hah. i want a turbo big enough where i can get full spool at the lowest of 3k. torque into boost would be ideal for the way i like to drive. 

ive got a local tuner (they build high power S4's -=Vast Performance=-) that i wanna see if they will embark on this build with me and at least get a tune set up for me. they do fab work as well so worst comes to worst i have them just build me a manifold to my specs.

do you think a gt28 eliminator would fit the bill for what im looking to build?


andre im gonna send you a PM


i think the 2.5 community is super sick and full of great people that actually want to move the performance forward instead of making fat bank off of everyone.


and just to whore a little bit this is the car im building 










sage greens the best.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

sage greens the best.[/QUOTE]



Sage green IS the BEST


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know of any intake option ATM.

I like the cacth can setup, has it accumulated any oil? 

I would need to see currenty logs of your engine to determine If you could safely increase the boost.

Running Southbend setup also, great guys. :thumbup: 





Thanks.... No oil yet that I can drain... just put it in a little over a week ago 

Getting logs that critical for even 2-3 psi ? Im running the best gas I can get through her now

Thanks for the input man :thumbup:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

What turbo is on the C2 kit? PTE5457?

-E


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

talking to one of the most wicked sick awesome fab companies around (Vast Performance). they do S4's like no ones business. gonna see what they want for a DP/turbo mani/external gate combo. then see if they would do a group buy.

how much interest would we reasonably have. im saying t3 4 bolts for flanges on the manis.

michigan is full of competing machine shops so if someone happened to have some CAD designs for anything i have access to a slew of companies.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

nvsbandit said:


> talking to one of the most wicked sick awesome fab companies around (Vast Performance). they do S4's like no ones business. gonna see what they want for a DP/turbo mani/external gate combo. then see if they would do a group buy.
> 
> how much interest would we reasonably have. im saying t3 4 bolts for flanges on the manis.
> 
> michigan is full of competing machine shops so if someone happened to have some CAD designs for anything i have access to a slew of companies.


In!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

08jackrabbit said:


> Getting logs that critical for even 2-3 psi ?


Yes.

Don't forget the stock fuel system on these cars don't have vacuum/boost reference like the older cars. So you may get to a point where the fuel can't match the boost and will start to run lean. 

My advise do 1psi increments and drive it around for a few days to monitor the afr.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Audi4u said:


> Yes.
> 
> Don't forget the stock fuel system on these cars don't have vacuum/boost reference like the older cars. So you may get to a point where the fuel can't match the boost and will start to run lean.
> 
> My advise do 1psi increments and drive it around for a few days to monitor the afr.



Exactly how I was gonna approach it... I thought the fuel pump was solid to 15psi ? maybe I was wrong


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a NewSouth Performance boost gauge pod with boost tap. Looking at the 2.5L engine bay, I can't see a place I can tap into safely. 

Any suggestions on areas I can safely tap into for the gauge? 

-E


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

VWShocker said:


> I have a NewSouth Performance boost gauge pod with boost tap. Looking at the 2.5L engine bay, I can't see a place I can tap into safely.
> 
> Any suggestions on areas I can safely tap into for the gauge?
> 
> -E


Any vac line coming off the intake manifold should work. Is there one on the FPR? That's what most of the 1.8T guys use and what I am using on my R32.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for newbs


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

You could make this more of a budget build if you want to by running low boost without the IC. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Any vac line coming off the intake manifold should work. Is there one on the FPR? That's what most of the 1.8T guys use and what I am using on my R32.


as previously mentioned on this page we don't have return lines on these cars, no FPR in the traditional sense just anti pulse


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet info


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

VWShocker said:


> What turbo is on the C2 kit? PTE5457?
> 
> -E


The few kits I did: t3/t04E (no 'bling' turbo here)
.63 Stage 3 hotside
50 Trim TO4E Compressor (E cover, no anti-sure required)
I think PTE would call this a 5031.
on low boost (8-12psi) full boost by ~3000rpm.

Opinion:
GT28 = too small for Rabbit

Re: return fuel system
I saw no issues running to 17-20psi boost. 
You need to oversize the inj. a bit: like use 550's where you would have used 440's.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I bought a C2 turbo kit for my 07 Jetta about 2 years ago and my turbo is a precision T3/T4 compressor 60/81 exhaust Is this the standard or is this one a little different? It has almost no lag at bottom end. It does pull until you let off the gas. It is at full boost around 2800-3000 rpm.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for those looking to do their own thing...

also, check out the prices of the links that andre suggested


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

bump to the top:beer::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if only this thread had pics.  

its a real shame to have had such a valuable resource lost...ish.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I will get pics back up. I have someone working on the domain, and the directories where moved around.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Audi4u said:


> I will get pics back up. I have someone working on the domain, and the directories where moved around.


 lol, i have the pics all saved up, and a pdf of it with the pics.  

how's the rabbit doing? need any more pdf?


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd love to see this thread with actual pics :thumbup:


----------

